# Some CL finds



## kvom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sunday I saw a CL posting for a moving sale that included a Sjrogen 5C collet chuck with a D1-3 mount, something I have wanted for a while. I couldn't make it on Sunday, so I emailed the owner saying I would come out today if it was still there.

So now it's in my shop. ;D

On the way out I noticed he had some aluminum stock, and after some investigation he offered it all to me at $2/lb. So for $120 I have a 7' stick of 3" round and two pieces totalling 6' of 1-1/4" round. I shouldn't need to buy any Al in quite a while.


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 7, 2009)

Nice find Kvom.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice. I hope to have my Sjogren mounted tomorrow. I'm currently scouring CL for Clausing 4900 lathes or parts. I haven't found a very good way to search all of the areas around me.


----------



## Cedge (Dec 17, 2009)

Greg

http://www.searchtempest.com/

Steve


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Dec 17, 2009)

Steve, Thanks for that! Exactly what I needed.


----------

